# Rust inside the steam tip



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

So, yesterday I took the steam tip off the steam wand. The reason I did that was to swap it over for a 3 hole on (original one for the la Pavoni) just to give it a go again.

The single hole one, which was bought on eBay and it's an aftermarket product, advertises as made of from stainless steel. It looks great from the outside.

Upon inspection this morning of the inside, I was surprised to see rust. How's that possible if it's made of stainless steel? The steam arm looks good, and there's no signs of rust, apart from the very edge of the thread where it made contact with the tip.

What are the opinions here? Can I just live with it? Should I replace it? Is this "normal"?

See photo:










In comparison, the original Steam tip has no sign of any oxidation.

I got the recommendation of this steam tip on this forum, but I am having second thoughts....

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F163483286075

Let me know your thoughts please.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Is it actually rust or burnt milk?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

RazorliteX said:


> Is it actually rust or burnt milk?


Good question. I only looked inside as I tend to smell things. And they smelled of rust. But I might be wrong and will try to soak into something to see if it disappears.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Only something I've heard from having a sailing boat that stainless can rust in low oxygen environment. Also when used with different metals . There are also different grades of stainless that may rust easier .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It does depend on the grade of stainless, surface finish/treatments etc.. e.g. Some stainless will not rust, but can if the surface gets scratched etc.. There are around 20+ different stainless steel types.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could it be from something in the boiler being deposited? (unlikely) Thoroughly clean the tip replace , try it for a few days the remove and re-check.

As Dave said, varying grades of stainless.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Could it be from something in the boiler being deposited? (unlikely) Thoroughly clean the tip replace , try it for a few days the remove and re-check.
> 
> As Dave said, varying grades of stainless.


I thought that too, but then it would be more noticeable in other parts of the machine too.

On the topic of cleaning thoroughly if it's milk.... what's the best way to get rid of burnt milk in no so easy to reach places? Would backflushing detergent do the trick?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

For hard to remove milk I normally use Puly Caff powder in boiling water.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There are specific products for cleaning / clearing milk residue, whether it is worth buying the package quantity is questionable unless you have a problem with milk residue in other components.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I tried cleaning up with a cotton bud and soaking in Pully Caff. Most of it came out, but there are still some around he edges. I'll contact the person I bought it from and let's see what he says.

After cleaning:


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I just contacted the eBay seller and said he has been using one for 4 years, no rust. Interestingly, I happen to have two of those, and both show the exact same signs of rust. Conversely, the original la Pavoni one is very clean, no rust at all.

Question: can brass rust? In other words, if I source one made of brass, should that rust at all?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Question: can brass rust? In other words, if I source one made of brass, should that rust at all?


Rust is usually used exclusively for iron oxide so no. Brass will oxidize but it will be anywhere from green to black depending on the composition of the alloy.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam did you sort your steaming tip out ?

Managed to get at my lathe today and made this


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> @MediumRoastSteam did you sort your steaming tip out ?
> 
> Managed to get at my lathe today and made this


Excellent! Great work!

I have not, and I still think it's rust. I just bought a new one from a guy who made a batch for La Pavoni owners, but haven't tested yet. It's made of copper as well. I'll report again in a couple of months or so.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam I was going to offer it you , if you want to give it a try ? I copied the hole at about 1.3mm from one I had . I don't know what current thoughts are as to the best size . If you want it it's yours no charge ,if not I will offer it out ..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> @MediumRoastSteam I was going to offer it you , if you want to give it a try ? I copied the hole at about 1.3mm from one I had . I don't know what current thoughts are as to the best size . If you want it it's yours no charge ,if not I will offer it out ..


Thank you. It's really kind of you, and for remembering. I really appreciate it. I'd love to accept it, but I think it would be just wrong of me to do it considering I just bought one. I kick myself now because I only bought it on Sunday. If I had waited a few days hey...

I'm happy for you to offer out and make someone out there very happy.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam no problem .. what was the hole size of the one you bought ? Any body want this one ??


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'll give it a go! @Nicknak


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MartinB pm me your address and it's yours .


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> @MediumRoastSteam no problem .. what was the hole size of the one you bought ? Any body want this one ??


Mine is 1.5mm. I haven't used it yet, so I don't know how good or bad it is.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam thanks for that . I did some research on the American forum and someone has worked out the optimum is 1.4 mm







for the size of boiler etc etc .. Etc .. I think they might look better nickel plated , now where did I read about that







..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> @MediumRoastSteam thanks for that . I did some research on the American forum and someone has worked out the optimum is 1.4 mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give it a go and see how it goes. I'll be delighted to test one of yours at some point (happy to buy off you)


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'll give it a go and see how it goes. I'll be delighted to test one of yours at some point (happy to buy off you)


If I get bored I might make a few and bring them to the Lever Day... I don't use the La Pavoni enough to test different sizes etc .. I'm still at the stage of having fun making a mess with the lathe to want to charge for them . Have a play with your new one and let me know if the hole needs to be bigger or smaller and I will knock one up for you.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Nicknak,

I just tested my new steam tip that I bought elsewhere. I works great I have to say. The microfoam quality is superb and I see no issues with the hole being 1.5mm (I haven't measured accurately as I don't have any ways of doing so) so I'm just taking the maker's word.

If you bring one of yours at the lever forum day, I'll buy one of yours and will be happy to give you feedback.

I'll wait a few months and will inspect for any dark spots (I hope there won't be) as my stainless steel one was rusting inside and I'm almost sure it wasn't burnt milk).


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam just pm me your address and I"ll knock one up tomorrow . I really don't want any money .

Ill do it with the same hole size as earlier one . It will be interesting to know if size really matters


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam how does this one look for you ? . Different style, rounded bit done with a a hand graver on the lathe .


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> @MediumRoastSteam how does this one look for you ? . Different style, rounded bit done with a a hand graver on the lathe .


Looks great, thanks!


----------

